# My wife is out of control



## the2finger (Mar 15, 2017)

I thought I was bad buying bikes.Ever since she got interested in this hobby her bike collection is catching up with her shoe collection


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2017)

the2finger said:


> View attachment 436738 View attachment 436739 I thought I was bad buying bikes.Ever since she got interested in this hobby her bike collection is catching up with her shoe collection



Tell me about it...


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Mar 16, 2017)

Awesome Wife!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2017)

Awesome.
There's more where those came from...
Don't let her get ahead...


----------



## mike j (Mar 16, 2017)

Nice collection she has there, although I believe that she could use a Colson or two to help round it out. IMHO


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 16, 2017)

Does she go hunting for them on her own or do you help find them for her?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 16, 2017)

That's AWSOMENESS!


----------



## kccomet (Mar 16, 2017)

my life is out of control too. oh you said wife never mind.....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 16, 2017)

I see at least 3 that are keepers...


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 16, 2017)

Looks like your both out of control....lol :0


----------



## the2finger (Mar 16, 2017)

Yup we boff drank the koolaid


----------



## REC (Mar 16, 2017)

Nice storage area....
REC


----------



## bricycle (Mar 16, 2017)

"Confused Gus" Say:
Better to have a Wife out of control than* IN* control!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 16, 2017)

I'll take a Mustang for $2000 Alex......


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 16, 2017)

She's shooting for 31 so she can ride a different bike every day, no matter which month.

When she reaches it take her to Baskin Robbins and go for broke!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 16, 2017)

We're up to 5 keepers...


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 16, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> We're up to 5 keepers...



I don't see that many Colsons in there...


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 16, 2017)

Nice collection greg at least she will never get bored on choosing which one to ride if she ever gets a flat on another!!


----------



## trymebike (Mar 16, 2017)

collecting is a sickness


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 16, 2017)

the2finger said:


> View attachment 436857 Yup we boff drank the koolaid



I se two that look familiar in there!!!


----------



## the2finger (Mar 16, 2017)

Got 4 Evans


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 17, 2017)

Man, you lucky!

Ride on,
Sean


----------



## the2finger (Mar 17, 2017)

Wish I could tomorrow bro


----------



## JimRoy (Mar 18, 2017)

Nice collection.


----------



## Dale Raether (Apr 2, 2017)

My wife collecting bikes would be about like me buying yarn


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 3, 2017)

the2finger said:


> View attachment 436738 View attachment 436739 I thought I was bad buying bikes.Ever since she got interested in this hobby her bike collection is catching up with her shoe collection



Wow , very nice.  My wife has around a dozen now.....


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 3, 2017)

Does she need a green Westfield Pope  ?


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 3, 2017)

$400,000 in cars and she has a few bicycles


----------



## phantom (Apr 3, 2017)

I bought my wife a mood ring. When she's happy it's blue. When she's not it leaves a red dent in my forehead.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 3, 2017)

CONGRATS!
NICE COLLECTION OF HIS AND HERS!
THAKS FOR SHARING!


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 3, 2017)

Just 4 of my wife's blue bikes. ..lol...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 4, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> She's shooting for 31 so she can ride a different bike every day, no matter which month.
> 
> When she reaches it take her to Baskin Robbins and go for broke!



*
I was shooting for 365 ... A bicycle for each day... I just need to find the space to do it .. someday  *


----------

